# Transmission issues again



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

My wife told me that there was a clunk and then the tranny would not shift...at all. Well, she was not making it up. We came into town from a 4.5 hour straight drive and coming to a stop on the offramp, a rough downshift into 3rd, and that was it. It would not shift up or down and would not go into manual mode. I turned it off, and back on, and it was fine until we got home. It has not been driven yet today but I expect it to behave normally. 

Any ideas on whether this is a mechanical issue or an electrical/computer issue? I will have some questions for the dealer when they get the parts to replace the parts on the latest ignition switch recall.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm having a similar issue. 85k on the clock. 
Slips and shifts rough. Sometimes it'll stay in gear no matter what you do, won't go into manual mode. 
Pulling over, turning off ignition and restart usually fixes it. 
I'm expecting to be buying a trans.
Damn Chrysler


Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Interesting. 87k here. I got a great deal in the van and went into minivan ownership expecting a transmission replacement before 150k for sure regardless of which van we choose. But still....they ought to be able to keep these things going longer than they seem to.

I am going to flush the pan and change any filters just as a precaution. Thought about trying one of the additives out there first.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'd be interested in the codes you've got stored (if any). 
My light finally came on with the following:
P0733: incorrect gear ratio (3rd gear)

P083B
P084B
Trans fluid pressure sensor G and H: Circuit Range / Performance
P0729: incorrect ratio (6th gear)

I'll be bringing to trans shop soon, as I'm out of warranty. 




Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## blaine965 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Guys!
My wife's Routan has roughly 42,000 miles on it and we just got it back from the shop at our local VW dealer. It got a completely new transmission! This van was in the shop for 5 weeks!! Initially, the van would not move if in reverse. When they checked for codes it was showing 12 different error codes. They had to go one by one to figure out the root cause. They first tried replacing just a few parts of the tranny and that did not work so they ended up replacing the entire thing.

Blaine


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

If you guys are out of warranty hold on.......... It's gonna run you $4300 at the dealer. We just had a similar issue at 71K. Left the house and 1,2,3, were good and 4th just revved. Noticed I could get into manual mode. Shut of and immediately checked manual mode and I was good to go. I was uneasy about it so we turned and went home to grab the Passat, same thing again 1,2,3 revved up in 4th with no forward action and called the dealer. Had it towed to the dealer, tranny was cooked---not a noise or issue EVER in 71K. I still don't believe it was 100% shot but what ever. We had the extended warranty, cost me $67 for the additional mileage for the tow. Fast forward, the new box started clunking from 2nd to 1st. Called the dealer, another new trans was installed. Just got the van back last weekish. Zero cost out of pocket, even got a free loaner for the second trans.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

If I get the transmission replaced, it will be from a reputable transmission shop, not the VW dealer. I assume the computer stores transmission error codes that are easily scanned at the dealer? I need to go have it checked out. I will also call around to several independent shops and see if anyone has some ideas to get more mileage out of the thing before it completely tanks. Maybe a fluid flush/filter change will help some....different type of fluid maybe....I do not know. But I am not going to shell out $4300 that is for sure.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Disconcerting story, 58. Both that the transmission will crap out with little/no warning. And that it's $4300 to replace. Transmissions have gotten insanely high priced, IMO. I understand with a CVT or the more complicated ZF and other 8 and 9 speed autotragics. But $4300 for a run-of-the-mill Chryco in-house transmission is a bit on the ridiculous side. It's not like these are rare vehicles pushing the OE parts prices sky-high. And I can't imagine labor pushing the cost up a couple thousand either. I wonder what Chrysler/Dodge dealerships charge for the job. I'm with audiophiliac here - if my extended warranty has expired I'm going indie.

We just crossed the 90k mark and I think our warranty expires around 100 or 105k, IIRC. I've complained 2 or 3 times to the dealership about the jolting shift when cold from 2nd to 3rd (or is it 3rd to 4th?) and dealership responds that it is functioning as designed. :screwy: I'm going to ask the dealership to reset the learning mode when I take it in for the WIN module recall. I hope that helps some, but I suspect it will crap out a couple thousand miles after warranty expires.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I know some (most? all?) 'real' VW automatic transmissions come with new TC and full of fluid as part of the parts price for the reman transmission, but not sure that applies to the Chysler sourced transmission. Quick online search at 1stvwparts shows list price is $2611 and being sold from ~$1900. If that includes a new TC and fluid, then I don't see how the dealership gets to $4300. I don't think it's a 16 hour job or book rate.

The TC lists for $566 and 1stVWparts has it for $408. Fluid for OE is another $17 (list $24) so I could see how that could push it up over $3k for parts if dealership is charging list price. You can get aftermarket branded ATF+4 for 1/3 of that price though.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

My local Dodge dealership sells online (factorychryslerparts.com) and has several transmission kits that include the TC and presumably more if labelled as a kit (bolts, fluid, etc.). Options available much closer to $2k for a full kit including TC.

$1764 - TRANSMISSION KIT. With Torque Converter. . 
2009 CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY Limited FWD, 4.0L V6 SOHC, 6-Speed Automatic 62TE.

$2304 - TRANSMISSION KIT. 
2009 CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY Limited FWD, 4.0L V6 SOHC, 6-Speed Automatic 62TE.
Remanufactured. With Torque Converter. . Remanufactured. 

$2556 - TRANSMISSION KIT. With Torque Converter. .
2009 CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY Limited FWD, 4.0L V6 SOHC, 6-Speed Automatic 62TE.
Export.

$3462 - TRANSMISSION KIT, TRANSMISSION PACKAGE. With Torque Converter. . 
2009 CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY Limited FWD, 4.0L V6 SOHC, 6-Speed Automatic 62TE.
With PK Stamp # [04800335AA] 
TRANSMISSION KIT. With Torque Converter. . "2.24 Overall Top Gear Ratio". Required: 001


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

If it is like mine, the 2 - 3 upshift and 4 to 3 downshift are the only ones that seem "off". Sometimes it clunks pretty good going from park to drive, but I think that is pretty normal. I just cannot decide if it is an electronic issue or mechanical. I am also going to have the VW dealer put it in quick learn mode when they do the WIN recall service and I will see what they will charge to flush the tranny and replace the filter(s). Does anyone know if there is an auxiliary tranny cooler available? Might help as well. But if the damage has already been done, it is too little, too late.

Can a place like Autozone scan for transmission error codes stored?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

My codes were slip codes stores in engine control module. That's where I found them. 

Here's what I found on mine:
Trans cooler (inside radiator) had internal leak, trans fluid seeped into coolant, turning it brown and effectively lowering trans fluid level, causing slippage. 
So, don't listen to the old BS about "if there are no signs of leakage there is no need to check the level. 
Obvious bs after seeing my problem. No leakage seen, it leaked into the cooling system. 
Ugh. 

In the absence of a dipstick please pull your radiator cap and look for dirty coolant. 
Trans fluid is under more pressure than cooling system so the fluid found its way into the coolant. 
Thank God no coolant got into the trans or that would've cooked it. 

I will replace radiator and drive, hopefully trans is ok. 


Sent from my mobile device.


----------

